# iPad 3 problème de mise en veille automatique



## ybl1403 (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous ,

J'ai reçu mon iPad 3ème génération le vendredi dernier, j'ai remarqué un petit souci au niveau de mise en veille automatique, j'ai un smart cover donc quand le ferme l'étui y a l'effet aimant qui agisse donc pas de problème , mais quand joublie en le laissant allumé sur écran d'accueil ,il ne s'éteint jamais,par contre quand il est allumé sur l'écran verrouillé il s'eteint quelques secondes après.qui d'autres que moi a ce genre de problème?


----------



## Larme (19 Mars 2012)

La mise ne veille est réglée à combien de temps ?
Concernant la SmartCover, tu n'as pas le micro-soucis assez embêtant qui fait le tour de la toile, qui concerne la mise en veille ?


----------



## Karamazow (19 Mars 2012)

Well well, j'espère qu'Apple va remédier rapidement au problème !


----------

